# What's an appropriate weight for a woman?



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey, I was just wondering what everyone thought of this. I'm a little overweight, and I've been trying to lose weight, and I've succeded in losing 24 lbs so far, and I was just wondering what everyone thought a healthy size for let's say an average-height woman (5' 3" to 5' 6").

I always thought anywhere between 128-144 was perfect. I was wondering what you thought (guys are welcome to answer).


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

it's the size that you're not heaving yoru body around in fatigue...

where you feel your best

and where you look good without devoting your life to it

where you can have a healthy balance between moderation and indulgence

and not excercise obsessively

that's healthy to me


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

in your avatar you look thin anyway...i mean you can't see much but it looks like a relatively thin figure...am i wrong?


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

person3 said:


> in your avatar you look thin anyway...i mean you can't see much but it looks like a relatively thin figure...am i wrong?


very, actually...for my weight, I should weigh at least 20 lbs less than I do now. I don't want to be thin, I really just want to be healthy. I'm losing weight for health reasons more than anything, and looking good is just a perk.

I'd like to weigh 135ish, which is actually the maxium weight doctors recomend I be.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

BODY MASS INDEX CALCULATOR

http://www.cdc.gov/nccdphp/dnpa/bmi/calc-bmi.htm


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, at least I'm not "obese"!

....anymore...


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've been looking at the BMI thing lately and I think it's pretty accurate for women, but it seems to label men overweight and obese when they're not really. I don't know. I was surprised at some men's readings that I know and are thin but registered as "overweight".


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

I agree with e-girl. I'm 205 pounds, and show up at the lower end of the "overweight" range. I doubt anyone would call me overweight. I've had a 34 inch waist since high school. Plus I'm kinda tall. Mmmm. 
Janine - we've met in person. Am I fat?

p.s. Nayashi - the best weight for you is based on body type, and what you're most comfortable with. So long as it isn't too thin. Speaking as a guy, I'd rather be with a woman who carries healthy poundage, rather than one who is stick thin.


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

> p.s. Nayashi - the best weight for you is based on body type, and what you're most comfortable with. So long as it isn't too thin. Speaking as a guy, I'd rather be with a woman who carries healthy poundage, rather than one who is stick thin.


I've heard that from a lot of guys. I'm always glad to hear that because the media portrays that guys want really really skinny girls when in actuality they do not...usually.

Yea, the problem with the BMI is that they don't count muscle, muscle will always weigh more than fat.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

this is me when i was trying to look like the 'ideal woman' by societies standard.










unfortunately, in the past year from depression and experimentations with med cocktails, ive gained a few.










but i dont think im obese. 

peep my pimped out nails yo. i like um long sos i can dig lint out my belleh button! 8)


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

you realise you just provided jason with more masturbatory material


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

yea sorry about the niplage. ive grown out of my clothes.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I know he's just going to lose it over that hot 500 pounder

Better watch out


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

:lol:

SC, from what I remember, if you painted yourself green you would resemble a slightly hairy Incredible Hulk. How a man of your greatly advanced years maintains a body like that I'll never know.

Sigh. I remember having a 34' waist. According to the BMI I am 14 pounds (a stone - we aren't metric over here yet) overweight. I don't care though. I just tell the ladies that my paunch is an accumulation of sperm, through years of sexual inactivity.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> I just tell the ladies that my paunch is an accumulation of sperm, through years of sexual inactivity.


And after that, I bet you're beating them off with a stick. :lol: Better than them beating y...I'll stop there.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Christ yes. I'm running out of ways to let the screaming hordes down gently.  I'm only one man, I cry, just ONE MAN.


----------



## nayashi (Sep 4, 2004)

omg you guys xD this is funny, but mesa still is a minor xD

you're corrupting me! oh no!

no, actually, please continue.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank you for the double-edged comments Mr. Martin. Yes, I am a wee bit older than you are (with therefore substantially greater sexual experience), and yes, I am a studmuffin. How these two situations can occur simultaneously is beyond my muddled little mind. Regardless, I don't understand how anyone, or any chart I guess, can see me as overweight. I'm still desperately waiting for Janine to pop into this thread and vouch for me. 
And nayashi - those impossibly thin models and whatnot you see? Honest, most men find that look somewhat unattractive, even unhealthy. That must be some kind of competition between women, I don't know. Generally speaking though - we want women with a little meat on dem bones.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

A wee bit, SC ? You're old enough to be my dad !! In fact, are you sure you aren't my dad ? I'm only 14, as my website shows.

And it was a compliment...a special Martin type compliment. i.e, there has to be a little bitterness in it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, I hadn't realized my silence (hadn't read this thread) was making everyone think sc was a tubby.

No, the man is down right LEAN....quite in shape, and in whatever vivid descriptions I might conjure up for him, "fat" ain't one of them.

(he does however, seem to wear a wonder bra...but I try not to judge people)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

I once when I was still a student, participated in a research about body image (but didnt know it was about that untill after I finished).
One picture was made of my total me. The researcher put it in the computer which made versions of the original picture, versions of me looking thinner or 'fatter'. I was asked to pick the picture of which I thought matched me best.
I chose the versions in which I looked 'fatter' than I really am.
Goes to show I have different perception of my body than the one I really have.
I have Normal weight (5"8 and 130 pounds) and am slender.
I was very surprised to find out that my perceptions of me, which I held to be true, were false. Also glad about it.
Makes one think about the truth of and importance we place on our own perceptions of ourselves. Mostly we are flat wrong.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

no its not. i really do look like this.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

sleepingbeauty said:


> no its not. i really do look like this.


Wonder how this is effecting _Gavin's_ plans? :lol:

e


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

he doesnt think i look like pearl. but i do. i hate my body bleeech. :x


----------



## GavinD (Aug 10, 2004)

Gavin sees the truth.


----------

